# Can I remove / rejoin SQL server from domain without issue?



## jaqcal (May 11, 2018)

Background: Our company has 2 physical DCs running Windows Server 2008 R2 and one physical SQL Server serving Microsoft Dynamics NAV to around 50 users. Recently I have been unable to add existing domain users into NAV and it appears the SQL Server has lost its trust relationship with the DC and is only authenticating existing users on cached data. The only method I've ever found to work in the past to fix the trust relationship issues is to remove and rejoin a system to the domain. I am not very proficient with SQL though, so my question is:

If I make a backup of the SQL database and remove the SQL server from the domain, can I rejoin it without any issues with NAV reading AD and authenticating users? What other things (if any) do I need to take into consideration when removing and rejoining a SQL server to the domain?

Thank you!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Best practice is to not have an SQL server as a domain controller. Creates performance issues. I advise getting another server for SQL.


----------



## jaqcal (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reply srhoades. I'm sorry if I wasn't clear in my description, but we are not running the SQL server as a DC. We have 2 DCs independent of the SQL server. The DCs will remain on the domain. My question is just if I can remove and rejoin the SQL server without issues with AD.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes, you should be able to remove the SQL server account from AD without any issues. As long, as it's not a DC. Which I take it it isn't. I'd boot the DC's and maybe even rename the SQL server, if that won't cause too many inconveniences.


----------

